

Google's Mid-East Marketing Head Snatched Off Cairo Street - davidcann
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/googles_mid-east_marketing_head_snatched_off_cairo.php

======
paulirish
tl;dr: "whoops actually this headline is totally inaccurate. please ignore."

~~~
burgerbrain

      "(Update: Chris Albon tells us in the comments that a
      number of Ghonim's friends "have confirmed for a day now
      that the man in the video and screenshot is definitely
      *not* him." Because of Albon's assertion that "at this
      point the rumor is hurting the search for him," we have
      removed the screenshot and the video we had previously
      posted.)"

